# Thinkg of buying used Z any years or transmissions to stay away from?



## mcavaselis (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi all looking to buy a used z as my everyday driver any problem area's or years?Not looking to mod in more than an exhaust and intake.ALso what kind of mpg does it return on the highway?


----------

